# S4 Check Engine/How to run codes? Car hickups under full throttle



## metal1399 (Dec 27, 2007)

Ok I just bought an 01.5 S4 6 speed with 115k miles on it...
It has the check engine light on and seems to choke/hickup under full throttle.
Turbos seem to sound fine and the car pulls very hard for a time being, then will hesitate, and choke...
Not consistent power through the rpms..like i said it really seems to bog under aggressive acceleration...
I don't know how to run the codes to see what is being thrown as this is my first S4...any help or suggestions on what this might be, and how to run the codes would be very much appreciated! 
Also, anyway to check to see if the timing belt has been replaced? Are Audi dealerships interlinked somehow to be able to look up the vin and see what has been done to the car as I have like no history on this thing....bought in MI and live in OH.....Thanks again to anyone who is willing to help!


----------



## metal1399 (Dec 27, 2007)

*UPDATE ON CODES*

Ok here are the codes the car is throwing...found the OBD 2
P0300 Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 16684 
P1113 Bank1-Sensor1 Internal Resistance too High 17521 
P1131 Bank2-Sensor1 Internal Rsistance too High 17539 
P1136 Long Term Fuel Trim Add.Fuel,Bank1 System too Lean 17544 
P1138 Long Term Fuel Trim Add.Fuel,Bank2 System too Lean 17546


----------



## elshaddi (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: UPDATE ON CODES (metal1399)*

a few things this could be.
First - I'd change all the spark plugs and make sure the coils are down on top of them - 1hr job if you do it yourself.
Secondly, I'd check the the plugs on top of the intake (big black box on left side of engine).
Third - Audi's are all for the most part linked for service history - you can request info from you local audi on service done. Sad thing is that a lot of peple don't have their cars service @ an audi dealership so the info never gets into their system. There is no real way to check to see if a timing belt has been done.
A bunch of the codes listed above say that the issue might be the mass airflow sensor. There is a way to test this with VAG if you have one. Odly enough - it does sound like this is a Mass air flow sensor issue.
From the MAF Sensor, the issues worsen dramitically. Oxygen Sensor, then Catalytic converter, then EVAP canister valve
good Luck!


----------



## metal1399 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: UPDATE ON CODES (elshaddi)*

Hey thanks much! How much are VAG units? I need to invest....ha Also, I found two major vacuum leaks ....one hose was literally cut, and the other was at a valve that I ordered from the Audi dealership...20 dollars for the part...hopefully the vacuum does the trick and it will stop cutting out! Also, I took my car to the Audi dealer and paid them 90 bucks to look the car over....what a joke. They wanted 600 dollars to change the vaccum line that took me literally 2 minutes to take a piece of hose and connect two new hose clamps.....they gave me a laundry list of things to replace the total coming to like 5000 (1000 of that the timing belt/waterpump; how much are these usually to have done? (seems about right to me))....all the way down to the electric fan humming, therefore needing replaced...(600 bucks there...haha...ill just oil it and make it last another 115k) How common are secondary waterpumps going bad, and how hard are they to replace? Also, they said that I had an oil leak off the rear cam seals....how common is this? I figure if I don't see it in the driveway/garage, and it isn't losing oil...what is the point of fixing this...every car with over 100k is going to leak a little off the seals....? Oh well, plugs they wanted like 600 bucks to do the "tune up" and like you said is something that takes an hour or two at most... Hope everyone is having a great weekend and I can't wait til wednesday when my vacuum valve comes in so I can find out if that fixes the problem! Thanks again


----------



## elshaddi (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: UPDATE ON CODES (metal1399)*

Vags are nice - you can get a knock off one for about 100 from hong kong- gotta search around though otherwise they are like 300 bucks.
If you can't verify from the previous owner that the timing belt has been done - you might want to think about that being done. The aux waterpump is necessary if your coolent keeps running low - you can get the pump yourself for about 120 shipped - they charge like 300 for it. You can also get a timing belt kit from a website called blau something for pretty cheap. Cam adjusters leak - boo hoo - think about doing it in another 100k or when you are loosing seriously oil.


----------



## metal1399 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: UPDATE ON CODES (elshaddi)*

ha yea that is the way it goes for the cam seals....i am definitely going to have the timing belt done soon....am going to put the new vacuum part on wednesday when it comes in and if that helps drive it right to the dealer to have the timing belt done..i don't know if i want to mess with it so probably will pay the 1g...sucks but oh well....the secondary waterpump they said was leaking....but i never am low on coolant so am probably going to wait on that...i can't wait til i can finally feel my S4 at full power with no hesitation!


----------



## QuickDub (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE ON CODES (metal1399)*

If you're doing the timing belt, you might as well do the cam seals at the same time... its like another hour worth of labor at that point. I did mine and never looked back... They're $4 a peice, but can make a mess when they really start to leak. Aux water pump isn't too bad, if you feel confident in removing your intake manifold, that's what it will take. Other than that, its pretty simple. Order yourself a lower temp trip switch for it (approx $30), so it will actually turn on every time you shut your car off... IMO the stock switch is set too high, so it never goes on, allowing the pump to get corroded and gummed up. If it turns on every time you shut your car off, it will keep temps down and probably not get corroded and that way last a lot longer? 
Just my $.02
Good Luck


----------



## metal1399 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: UPDATE ON CODES (QuickDub)*

the audi dealer wants 950 to do the water pump, timing belt, tensioners....another 600 or 700 to do the cam seals...that is why i am hesitant to do them....


----------



## metal1399 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: UPDATE ON CODES (metal1399)*

ps thanks for the advice on the secondary waterpump...definitely gonna do it myself


----------



## Audisfizzle (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: UPDATE ON CODES (metal1399)*

Im guessing the MAF sensor just from my experience and by the way I have one for sale


----------



## elshaddi (Jan 3, 2008)

MSRP on the MAF is 190 - I can get it for 131 - what are you offering it for?


----------



## Audisfizzle (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (elshaddi)*

I have it used for 110 shipped with housing, I took it out of my s4 that I did a MAF upgrade for k04's at 30K


----------

